# Rd 2 Game 4: Raptors @ Heat (5/9 8:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, May 9, 2016 | 8:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Was gonna come here and post that the Heat needed to find a way to stop Valanciunas now that Hassan may be out, but the Raptors announced just now that Valanciunas is out for the remainder of the series. 

Raptors were +41 with Valanciunas in the game. -39 without him.

Heat officially listing Whiteside as questionable for this game. I doubt he plays.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can't imagine Hassan is gonna suit up - way too risky.

Fair to say this is a must win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hassan out tonight. No surprise.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm guessing UD to start? Or do we go with Amare for old times sake?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Amare gets the start. Byombo gets the start for the Raptors. 

Backup centers could be Scola and McBob. No one should take J's longer than 10 ft when those two go in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wonder if we will see Justise in, and whether we go ultra small ball with a lineup of:

Dragic
Wade
Johnson
Winslow
Deng

Or something like that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^We used that lineup in game 6 of the Hornets series. With Scola possibly playing the 5, we could see that lineup again. I actually do hope we see that lineup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Winslow checks in 1st after not playing the last game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Raptors going with Lucas Noguiera over Scola at C. More size.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Biyombo is going pretty HAM. That dunk on Amare was...wow...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

McBob has been pretty gross for a while now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

25-21 after 1

I see this start by Justise and continue to wonder how you could play Green over him. Justise already with about 3 or 4 basket stopping defensive plays.

I also watch this and wonder how Spo can continue going with McBob. He's done nothing so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tyler Johnson gets his 1st meaningful playoff minutes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

McBob is a disaster. So tentative. I cringe when he has the ball because he looks like he has NFI what he's doing. Would prefer UD right now - atleast I know what i'm gonna get.

Agree on Justise though. How Green played over him i'll never know.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

TJ is in now? Wow, rotation shake up!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice and1 by TJ

So Spo goes from playing Gerald Green over Winslow. And a game later, goes with Winslow AND TJ over Green.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, these two teams are bringing out the absolute worst in each other. Really close games, but some horrific basketball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

44-35 at the half

Heat figured something out on D there to end the 2nd quarter. And it was all about UD and the way he played the pick and roll game. Didnt score, but had a much bigger impact than McBob did. Think we see Amare start and hopefully UD the next big off the bench. Need more balance on offense. Cant ask for too much more from Wade.

29% shooting for the Raptors. Should be up much more than 9 right now. Just cant seem to pull away from them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It's Wade or bust again, because noone else can make a damn shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Amare could not have played a worst 5 minute stint.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What are we doing


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Which is worse McRoberts or Amare? Pick your poison.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Check that. The Heat could not have started the half any worse. 

Just some ugly basketball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So we go from up 9, to down 2. Great.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

These teams are a mess. It's a fight to see who gets to get swept by Cleveland.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729847386105888768
Says it all about how bad the Heat have been. Wade or nothing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to the bench. Where will the scoring come from now?

Game 4 and the Heat still havent figured out the Raptors D.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Adam said:


> These teams are a mess. It's a fight to see who gets to get swept by Cleveland.


Brother you're not kidding!! And it says a lot when your opposing team's fan posts on your board agreeing in how brutal both teams are playing. Only reason we're still watching is cause it's the playoffs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And we still can't make an outside shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6 point Raptors lead. Almost sounds insurmountable the way the Heat have looked on offense


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4 point play helps. Really need Dragic to regain his form.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Carroll has been the difference maker so far this series.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why is McBob playing over UD?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

62-60 after 3

Down 2 to a team whose 2 best players are shooting 4-21. Heat shitting the bed in their most important game of the season so far.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

3 fouls on Raps already. Gotta get to the penalty. Can't get buckets anyway else.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope Spo didnt go without Wade for a minute too long again..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joe Johnson not even close on his 3pt attempts. Think that's now 0-20 from 3 from the Heat players not named Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And then Ross goes down and hits the three. Standard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Hope Spo didnt go without Wade for a minute too long again..


Shocking...Not Really...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ is 1-16 over his past 5 games from 3. Not good enough.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Shocking...Not Really...


Like clockwork. So typical.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big trouble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They are trapping Wade. Smart move with the way the others have shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade or nothing. Again.

Spo finally went to the small ball lineup, WC. Raptors countered by putting Patterson at the 5.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo should've gone to it ages ago IMO


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Spoelstra horribly misplayed this game. Allllll those wasted possessions my god. Toronto had NOTHING tonight and they're winning.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stops and buckets. Come on Wade, will us to victory.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pls get a bucket...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Lowry fouls out and Casey still isnt going with DeRozan.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FFS Goran


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

More one on one. This time Dragic who, apart from the 4pt play, has done nothing.

Just really bad basketball this series. Really bad.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Carroll to hit a 3 here to put a nail in our coffin?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So Cory Joseph is the best PG on the floor tonight huh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kyle Lowry being in foul trouble early in the 3rd was bad for the Heat. Joseph has been the best PG on the Raptors tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of cojurse we cant get the board


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Unbelievably bad luck. DeRoxan dribbles it off his foot and hit hits Goran in the face and goes right back to DeRozan. 

Goran's face would be playing a big part to end the season...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

My goodness, Wade. Such a shame the best Wade in 4 years is being wasted like this...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OT. Again. 

These two teams are so evenly matched. If only the level of play matched the closeness of the series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You gotta be kidding me...

The most #ofcourse play possible. 

Heat need one more stop..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dragic and1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win

Wow. Dont know what else to say about this game. Heat live to fight another day.

Gonna need much more from others not named Wade in game 5. Just gotta hope that these 3's start falling for JJ, JRich, Dragic and Deng.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh boy that game was too close for comfort.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Oh boy that game was too close for comfort.


Especially with how bad DeRozan and Lowry were. 


Joe Johnson and Justise Winslow were huge in OT. Winslow making big defensive plays and rebounds again makes you wonder what the end of game 2 could have been had he played. Especially with how DeRozan and Lowry shot in that game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How do you ask Wade to take a paycut this summer?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is just going straight vintage right now. It's crazy.

If we can get anything from other players (Deng...), we might actually take this series. Winslow should never have been out of the rotation. His defense and hustle makes up for his lack of a J, particularly now that the teams are small ballin.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729875472335646720


----------

